# AIB have told me that I should be on a tracker when the fixed period ended



## Delboy (5 Sep 2011)

just a personal tale to add this. Switched 75% of mortgage to a fixed rate with AIB about 5 years ago- when it expired after 3 years, they automatically put that portion on to the standard variable rate (the rest has been on a tracker of +1.1%).
After reading this thread some months ago, started to search for the original mortgage info. Was still looking up to recently but kept long fingering this. 

Anyways, out of the blue...got a letter from AIB last week. They've been checking their records as part of an internal investigation. They say that the 75% should have reverted to the tracker when the fixed rate matured. 
4k they calculated they owed and have credited the mortgage account!!! Plus, the rate from next month drops to the tracker. Thats some great and unexpected news!!!

So if your in a similar situation, there may be a letter on the way...or perhaps it's time to do some research on your mortgage t&c's!!!


----------



## thedaras (5 Sep 2011)

Thats fantastic news Delboy..delighted for you..and am in a similar position myself..

God only knows how many others were paying way over the ECB rate when they shouldn't have been ,hopefully the internal investigation will unearth some more people who will end up back on the tracker which they were always entitled too..


----------



## mcaul (12 Sep 2011)

nice news to get at this time of year - plenty of us here have apoplied via ombudsman to get the trackers back. With near certainty of 2 x 0.25% reductions in interest rates in the coming months, its even more enticing.


----------

